# Lost my Best Friend Last Night



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Lost my best friend last night. He passed after having a seizure. He was only 7 years old. One of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Gonna miss you Cooper. Hug your best friends tonight. "The only flaw dogs have is they don't live long enough"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 7 is much too young. Run free Cooper ♥

Your right that they don't live long enough, 25 years wouldn't be long enough.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So soory for your loss.Prayers going out for your strenth.Run free ayt the bridge Cooper


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's so hard when they pass so young.
My guy's middle name is Cooper.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Cooper. It's so tragic to loose him at only 7!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have my deepest sympathies on your loss. Seven is way too young to loose a best friend.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Masons mom (Aug 6, 2011)

I too lost my dog at 8 years old of seizures-so horrible to watch. You are in my prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

My heart goes out to you -- 7 is way too young and not fair. Cherish your memories.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Cooper.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper  he was a beautiful boy. Run free!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry you have lost your dog . Yes, 7 is much too young.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## mellerisa (Jul 22, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm very sorry...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Take care and know that most people with seizures don't remember the fierce intensity so Cooper wouldn't have suffered but it must have been absolutely horrific for you 
I am so sorry. Good luck with your healing journey.


----------



## chewy10 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cora the golden said:


> Lost my best friend last night. He passed after having a seizure. He was only 7 years old. One of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Gonna miss you Cooper. Hug your best friends tonight. "The only flaw dogs have is they don't live long enough"


 so sorry for your loss. We lost our sweet golden boy just last month so I know a little of how you feel. Hang in there and Remember the good times.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cora*

Cora

I am so very sorry about Cooper-what a sweet boy. I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him. I'm adding him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-4.html#post2104650


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Just makes you realize that everyday is special so live life to the fullest


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your boy, seven is indeed too young. We never have them long enough. I will be giving mine extra hugs tonight as I send thoughts your way. Sleep softly sweet Cooper, no more seizures.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So so sorry. Losing our babies is so so hard but at seven its much too unfair. Thinking of you and hoping your memories will help to turn your tears into smiles in time. Run free lovely boy x


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of you loss. 

Run free and play hard at the bridge..... wait patiently Cooper.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run seizure-free forever, sweet Cooper, and watch over your loving Mom, who will never be the same without you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It is so hard because we love them so much.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Cooper. I know how hard it is and my heart aches for you.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the wonderful memories that you have will help get you through this hard time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper today. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.RIP Cooper


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hurting for you


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Cooper. Seven is just way to young. My heart goes out to you. Rest peacefully Cooper - Oakley will be enjoy romping with you 
Carol


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. The trauma of losing them so suddenly is hard. I hope you can remember only the good times and sweet memories you have of Cooper. Wishing you strength and comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He is whole and healthy once again, running freely, enjoying life. He will be watching over you and waiting until you meet again.

Godspeed Cooper


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

i am so very sorry of your loss of Cooper. Rest in peace dear boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Cooper

Rest In Peace Cooper


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Hope you are ok. It is so hard when they pass so young.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry....there are never any words that can really help, however know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your Cooper!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm *so* sorry for your loss.

I saw this somewhere (maybe here) and it is so true: they steal our hearts as puppies & break our hearts when they leave us. 

Hugs!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks again everyone it is never easy to let a family member go. The one thing that this has taught me is to cherish every moment you have with loved ones because no one is promised tomorrow. Cora has definitely been helping me get through this. The big smile on her face and her loves help me get through the day.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Right there with you*

So very sorry for your loss. My sweet girl passed in her sleep last week. Here's to knowing that Cooper and Havana are off playing somewhere beautiful. Rest in peace Cooper.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cooper.


----------



## critterlover2000 (Feb 7, 2013)

so sorry you're having to go through this. Just know that your furbaby is in a wonderful place over the bridge playing and whole once more.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss... I too lost my best friend at the young age of 7 to something quick. It is so very hard and my life is forever changed as I am sure yours is. God bless you and may your Cooper and my Chopper be playing and running free!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free again Cooper and sleep softly at the bridge


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So young...  I hate seizures. I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Cooper.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your sudden loss of Cooper. He was way too young to leave you. Hugs.


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

I know how you feel, sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just lost my baby earlier this month, I know it's hard but it does get better. Praying for God's peace that passes all understanding to rest on you.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

Cora the golden said:


> Lost my best friend last night. He passed after having a seizure. He was only 7 years old. One of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Gonna miss you Cooper. Hug your best friends tonight. "The only flaw dogs have is they don't live long enough"


So sorry for your loss, 7 is too young, it breaks my heart.

We lost our Hector last week, he was 6 and a half, our hearts are filled with pain every day.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss, and he left you at a young age. I bet is is running around ijn the sun with some chew toys waiting till he sees you next. Its har to lose a friend, we lost our dog of 13 just in jan. And we are still missing him greatly. Thinking of you, Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, hugs to you and will keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

I am sorry to read about your friend. I hope he is with my Hector playing at green grass, swimming at blue waters and wagging his tail to to you from high above....I sincerely hope he is with my Hector.

I lost my Hector a few days ago and we are devastated. Devastated. 
He was 6 and a half.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear Cooper has passed. He has lots of friends to keep him company, including my Sadie..it's so hard to loose them because we get used to them being around all the time..they become such a fixture in our lives and in our hearts...it's even tougher when they go suddenly, or too soon..but really, anytime is too soon in my opinion. R.I.P Cooper..you were loved greatly... you will be missed terribly, and never forgotten..


----------

